# Filter that uses an External Pump



## twocents (Feb 22, 2010)

Hello.
Does anyone know where one can find a canister filter that uses an external pump rather than relying on one that is internal?
thanks.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Jan 19, 2019)

Juz out of curiosity, where do you envisage the external pump being located?

Inside the fish tank or connected outside next to the canister itself?

I'm honestly not familiar with any such model available but if you were "mechanically minded", you could easily make/modify one yourself...there's also heaps of "how to" clips on Youtube.

Lastly, any particular reason you don't want the pump inside the canister?


----------



## rush07 (Dec 23, 2018)

I have used the Cobalt canister filter at the link below for a few years with no issues. I have it on a 29 gallon tank with a pretty light bio load. The only issue I have is that it always spills when you open it more than other canisters I have. Other than that, works well. If the link does not work, it is the Cobalt Aquatics 26000 Ext Canister Filter.

https://www.amazon.com/Cobalt-Aquat...&qid=1552763135&s=gateway&sr=8-48&tag=mh0b-20


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Jan 19, 2019)

rush07 said:


> The only issue I have is that it always spills when you open it more than other canisters I have.



I haven't used a canister filter in years but I do remember some of the earlier models (Jebo & Fluval) had a pressure release valve that stopped the issue of spillage prior to opening.


----------

